

Any suggestions for a recurring billing system? - chexov

I am looking to integrate a recurrent billing system with a small e-commerce web-site. While PayPal is always an option I wanted to investigate if there are any alternatives. We are EU based, so Amazon Payments would not apply ...
======
jacquesm
vxsbill.com

They're pretty good. You need a dutch presence though, I hope that's not a
problem.

I'm working on a large posting about e-commerce, I hope to have it ready by
Christmas.

~~~
chexov
Thanks, will check it out.

